

Show HN: The New Kobra.io – “Google Docs” for Code, No Reg Required - mkremer90
https://kobra.io

======
christian_r
I'm not sure if I'd want to work on the same code at the exact same time as
someone else. I like pair programming but only with at most 1 writer.

------
lukeholder
This is an excellent product built by a talented marketer, I wish it all the
luck in the world. Great for a quick pairing session.

